# iPod working with 2011 RBZ radio?



## granvillephaeton (Mar 5, 2007)

Has anybody been able to get an iPod working with a 2011 RBZ radio? 

I found the earlier post about the location of the uConnect module in the Routan (behind the headlight switch) and the need for a ~5 ft cable to reach the glovebox. My dealer had such a cable, and the guy in parts let me plug it into the uConnect module to see if it would work. We tried it with my first-generation iPhone and an iPod Classic that we borrowed from somebody else. Neither of these showed up as available Aux inputs or indicated that they were being charged. FWIW my first-gen iPhone works fine as an iPod in two other VWs and a Jaguar with factory-supplied connection kits. 

The Chrysler Mopar website lists two iPod options for the 2011 Town and Country: an FM-modulation kit and a "custom cable" that plays the iPod through the factory system but requires that songs are selected through the iPod itself: 

http://moparestore.trademotion.com/...less Technology & iPod®&group=iPod® Interface 

So, if anybody has a 2011 model with the RBZ radio head unit (touch screen but no navigation) and has been able to connect an iPod successfully, will you please advise on how you did so, and with which model iPod? 

Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I was under the assumption that you were to be able to stream BT to the newer radios, no cable needed. Depending on what iPhone or iPod you have may need to downgrade or upgrade your firmware version on your phone! See the link scroll to find the 430 RBZ chart and find you device compare the firmware to your device. Also it looks like the RBZ is the black sheep in the family as it is a Mitsubishi Radio not a Harman Becker (http://mofv.com/mygig/) on the left scroll to the RBZ link. The MOFV has a wealth of info on it, there may be something to help you further. It may be something simple, have you looked on the CD Manual that came with the van, oddly enough it has some good info on it. Also googling for "iPhone RBZ Jeep or Challenger" may net you some quick answers too. 

Hope something helps here. 


Compatibility Chart: 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3bz83szs67mez3i (right click and open in a new window, for some reason click on it won't get you there) or click below 

http://www.fyurl.com/rr.php?c=2&sit...ww.mediafire.com/download.php?3bz83szs67mez3i 

Then click on the click here to proceed to link destination


----------



## granvillephaeton (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I was aware of the Chrysler compatibility chart but not the MOFV forum. 

I understand that the Media Center 430 (RBZ) radio provides a number of different audio inputs for iPods, other digital players, and digital media files. But I think that the only way to control an iPod using the factory radio controls is through a dedicated cable that connects to the Uconnect module in the car and terminates in the usual 30-pin iPod dock connector. This seems to have worked fine in the 430 across a wide range of Chrysler vehicles over the past three or four years. It did not work for me in the parking lot of my VW dealer. 

Therefore I'd still like to hear from anybody with a 2011 model Routan with an RBZ radio who has managed to hook an iPod to the system and control it using the radio's touch screen interface. Our van configuration is SE with rear seat entertainment (RSE) but without nav. The RBZ may be fitted to other non-nav models as well. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*RBZ Radio*

Chrysler just announced a patch for the RER radio concerning IPod dropout. Maybe the RBZ radio is included in that upgrade. Here's the web site: 

http://www.allpar.com/


----------



## kometmotor (Feb 13, 2007)

granvillephaeton said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was aware of the Chrysler compatibility chart but not the MOFV forum.
> 
> I understand that the Media Center 430 (RBZ) radio provides a number of different audio inputs for iPods, other digital players, and digital media files. But I think that the only way to control an iPod using the factory radio controls is through a dedicated cable that connects to the Uconnect module in the car and terminates in the usual 30-pin iPod dock connector. This seems to have worked fine in the 430 across a wide range of Chrysler vehicles over the past three or four years. It did not work for me in the parking lot of my VW dealer.
> 
> ...


I am also looking for this info. We just purchased a 2011 SE w/RSE and no navigation. I was under the impression that you could just plug the Ipod usb cable into the radio but no luck. I am interested in any information available.


----------



## jhilyer (May 20, 2011)

*RBZ in 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee*

Hey all,

I have a 2011 Jeep grand Cherokee and there is a usable USB port in the head unit and in the arm rest storage unit that you just plug a standard iPod cable into and badabing you control the iPod remotly from the Head unit LCD touch screen. Pretty slick, it even "reads" the playlists in a sort of Stephen Halking sort of robo voice. (Too slow to actually brows much but fun all the same)
Have had some rare drop outs but just updated to V8.5 software today and hope it's better. Anyone have trouble with the uconnect B/T droping the phone connection all the time? I'm hoping the V8.5 fixes this too....

Good luck!! & Have Fun!! :wave:


----------



## jhilyer (May 20, 2011)

*RBZ in 2011 JGC*

Ooppss sorry,

I'v used a V1 iPod Touch and a V3 Nano with great success.


----------



## Bre in KY (Aug 4, 2011)

*Did you get any info?*

Hi! 
We just bought a 2011 Routan SE with RSE & NAV, but our iPOD doesn't connect like we were led to believe, either. Has anyone had success with this at all? I can't seem to get any info from my dealer other than he suggested getting a cord that will plug it into the AUX jack vs. the USB. I'll let you know when we've tried it.

Also, has anyone had any success downloading movies to the hard drive? We were told that we could just pop it in and it would download. That doesn't work either...more than a little disappointed.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Bre in KY said:


> Hi!
> We just bought a 2011 Routan SE with RSE & NAV, but our iPOD doesn't connect like we were led to believe, either. Has anyone had success with this at all? I can't seem to get any info from my dealer other than he suggested getting a cord that will plug it into the AUX jack vs. the USB. I'll let you know when we've tried it.
> 
> Also, has anyone had any success downloading movies to the hard drive? We were told that we could just pop it in and it would download. That doesn't work either...more than a little disappointed.


The hard drive is for music and pictures only.


----------



## Freddy D (Dec 21, 2011)

*IPod & RBZ problem*

Hi,

I have the same IPod connectivity problem with a 2011 Routan SE RSE (without nav) and the RBZ than just described. If I connect the IPod using the standard USB cable the IPod gets charged but (1) the RBZ does not recognize the IPod and (2) the IPod is blocked from anything giving the "be connected" message. 

Has anybody an advice on how to get the IPod working with the RBZ? Many thanks for your help!

Regards,

Freddy


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

We have a 2010, w/ RBZ. I used the uconnect cable route without issue. Not sure why the OP did not have luck. It works flawlessly in ours.

There are two ports on the Uconnect relay that the plug would fit IIRC, is it possible you connected to the wrong one?


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Volvos Rock said:


> We have a 2010, w/ RBZ. I used the uconnect cable route without issue. Not sure why the OP did not have luck. It works flawlessly in ours.
> 
> There are two ports on the Uconnect relay that the plug would fit IIRC, is it possible you connected to the wrong one?


Could you please post the part number for the uconnect cable you used? I have a 2010 Routan w/ RBZ and VES.

Thanks!


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

ordered it from JustforJeeps.com, PN 82211263.


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Volvos Rock said:


> ordered it from JustforJeeps.com, PN 82211263.


Thank you! For the life of me I can't find it on justforjeeps.com. I found it here:
http://www.jeep4x4center.com/ipod-integration-cable-see-more-info-82211263.html

Not sure if their price is comparable to justforjeeps.com.

Do you have a link for the part on justforjeeps.com?

Thanks again.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

I do not have a link, search on here for the thread, it should be on the first few pages, where I commented about the same topic. you can double check the part number that way and the OP had a link. the one I bought was $40, shipped.


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Volvos Rock said:


> I do not have a link, search on here for the thread, it should be on the first few pages, where I commented about the same topic. you can double check the part number that way and the OP had a link. the one I bought was $40, shipped.


Thanks, I'll search around. I found a number of Jeep/Chrysler sites that say that part number is obsolete and has been replaced by another part number. I've never seen so many part numbers for cables to hook up an iPod. Its overly complicated!


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Volvos Rock said:


> I do not have a link, search on here for the thread, it should be on the first few pages, where I commented about the same topic. you can double check the part number that way and the OP had a link. the one I bought was $40, shipped.


Volvos Rock: I just ordered the cable. Thanks for your help. I've read it plugs in under the dash behind the headlight switch, correct? You mentioned two sockets. Do you remember which one I plug it into?

Thanks again.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

In theinstructions, you can see which one...it is a ten minute install, drop the lower glovebox, so it swings down, pull the panel under the steering wheel and the one on the drivers side side of the dash, run the wire, turn the car on and off and it should show up as "aux" in media screen


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Just thought I'd post an update. I got the cable and installed it and its very, very cool. Best $40 I ever spent. 

I have the RBZ radio with uconnect. 

As previously posted, the square connector for the cable is near the headlight switch under the dash. 

The integration is really slick. The iPhone shows up under the Aux tab. You can access songs, playlists, artists, etc right from the touch screen. 

Another benefit, the factory stereo sounds much better through the iPhone than the FM radio. 

The blue tooth uconnect voice activated phone stuff still works while the phone is plugged in. 

Do yourself a favor and remove the lower panel. Two T20 Torx screws and a few pops and the panel comes right off, exposing the plug. 

The cable is designed to go into the glove compartment but I'm considering running it up through a hole (that'll I'll carefully make) in the side of the tray above the radio. I'm planning on epoxy-ing the cable into the tray, leaving just the plug sticking out. Then I'll be able to just slide the iPhone into the connector in the side of the tray. 

The factory cable has the little hooks that require you to pinch the cable to remove a device so I'll probably get a 30-pin extension cable that doesn't have those hooks so the phone can just slide on and off the connector.


----------

